
Show HN: A lightweight, framework-agnostic database migration tool - adrianmacneil
https://github.com/adrianmacneil/dbmate
======
neovintage
Cool. Would love to hear about the drivers for building a db migration tool
instead of using something like goose.

~~~
adrianmacneil
Here are the main things I wanted in a migration tool which I couldn't find
anywhere else (at least not all in one tool):

* Ability to create/drop database (super helpful for test environments)

* Read database connection string from an environment variable so I don't need to specify it on the command line or have a separate configuration file.

* Automatically load .env file if it exists.

* Write migrations in pure SQL

* Use dates for migration versions

Goose supports many of these use cases, but specifically it doesn't support
create/drop database, requires a separate configuration file, and appears to
require hacks if your migration files do not contain only simple SQL
statements separated by semicolons (i.e. stored procedures / triggers).

~~~
neovintage
Thanks! The .env file is a nice touch. Can't wait to try it out.

